# How about a test to see if I have it in the book?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Give me a couple of Questions and I'll post answers if they are already in the book.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

How can I make it home with 909 Red Snapper without being caught?oke


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't doanything illegal or immoral but a submarine might work. That ain't the kind of question I had in mind.

If I were going to come in with something illegal, it would be something I could make a helluva lot more money with than a bunch of Snapper.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't think so either. Just couldn't resist due to the current news.... I'm sure waiting to read your book, I'm sure it will make for educational reading.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

wats the easyist way to catch more fish?????:blownaway


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Pay Attention. Let me look that up. It might take a while because I'll have to dig.

Long fishing day today and I am beat.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP# 9<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">CONNECT THE DOTS.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Pay attention to dock talk. Note the time of day fish were caught in addition to where. If you can, ask a pertinent question. Consult a tide table for the nearest gauge and note phase, time and speed of the tide. This may be an additional clue. Keep notes. One of these days you will have enough data to catch more fish. All you ?gotta do is connect the dots.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">_<U>That was pretty easy. It only took 4 minutes.<o></o></U>_


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

how do you catch a flying fish?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *VS200B (5/7/2008)*how do you catch a flying fish?


Let me add this During the day


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *VS200B (5/7/2008)*how do you catch a flying fish?


That is really easy put salt on it's tail and the just pick it up.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *captken (5/7/2008)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP# 9<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">CONNECT THE DOTS.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Pay attention to dock talk. Note the time of day fish were caught in addition to where. If you can, ask a pertinent question. Consult a tide table for the nearest gauge and note phase, time and speed of the tide. This may be an additional clue. Keep notes. One of these days you will have enough data to catch more fish. All you ?gotta do is connect the dots.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">_<U>That was pretty easy. It only took 4 minutes.<o></o></U>_


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">AHAHHHAHAHAHAHA!!!:doh


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the best way to guage hook size to bait size to fish size. This is the biggest problem I see with people who havent fished out here much.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is another from book 1 that helped me more than most. I learned it 43 years ago and I can still see Jimmy Albright pointing at the fishlong after he disappeared to me.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 18<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A FLATS FISHING TIP THAT WILL MAKE YOU A BETTER FISHERMAN.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Jimmy Albright showed me this way back in about 1965 or so just after I got out of AIT. I left [/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceType><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Ft.[/B]</st1laceType><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> [/B]<st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Sill[/B]</st1laceName></st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">, went home for a few days then drove to [/B]<st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Marathon[/B]</st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> and Islamorada for a few days fishing. I fished a long half day with Jimmy the second day I was down there and learned enough to fish very productively for the next 4 days. One tip he gave me really stands out and has served me well for 43 years. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto">*<I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">When you release a fish, watch him go for as long as you can still see him</U>[/I]*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">. <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Then you will know what he looks like. Notice what the fish looks like just as he disappears. The next one will look the same when he first appears. Now you know what to look for. You will recognize fish a lot easier once you do this a few times. Each subsequent release will reinforce this lesson.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope this is what you needed Sniper. This was also in book # 1.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 72<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">HOW TO CHOOSE THE RIGHT JIG HEAD<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If your bait takes up more than half of the gap of your jig hook, you will miss a lot of fish or barely hook them. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Choose a hook size that will have at least 1/2 of the gap open when your tail of choice is hooked on. Unfortunately, it is kinda hard to find a 1/4 oz or lighter jig with a 4/0 hook. Look back in this column to see how to make a "Split Shot Jig." They work fine and are mighty cheap. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you have trouble with the tail sliding down the barbless hook, look back in this column to see how easy it is to make a mono hook keeper that really works. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
Snags a problem? Look back in this column and see how easy it is to make snagless jig heads. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Notice the jig on the left. (#1 hook) Out of habit, I hooked it off center to give me more bite at the hook point. It would have made a better illustration if I had hooked it down the center line of the plastic tail as it should be rigged. The jig immediately to its right has a larger hook, (#2/0) exactly right for this size tail. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The split shot jig on the far right is shown to illustrate how versatile a split shot jig can be. You can have a very light jig with a big hook.[/B]<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 270pt; HEIGHT: 219pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://bigbendsportsman.zeroforum.com/zerofile/2852/jighookgap.jpg" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>







<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Reply to VS200B====Flying Fish come to my lights at night and sometimes hang out for a while. A chum bag will help at night too but it sometimes brings in critters that I definitely do not want. I usually dunk my bag after I get a few Flying Fish in the light. They will bunch up a little better in the chum. 

I've caught lots of Flying Fish in a cast net at night. By the way, Flying fish seem to try to run out from under the net laterally ranther than to dive like most other species. 

No, this was NOT in the book. I guess I need to add it. I don't fish offshore much anymore so I'd have a helluva time getting a photo. It is more than 100 miles to deep water from Crystal River.

How about somebody sending me a photo of a net full of flyers?

Cobia yesterday. Herman, in the pic is 83 and cannot stand up in a boat. He sat on the cooler and took 45 minutes to land this one. There were 3 together, 80, 50, and this one. Of course, he beat the others to the bait. Herman couldn't move around and was in my way so I popped the Cobia with my little home made flying gaff.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

u would have caught the 80lber if u would have throughn a big pogy or wight snapper at him!


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

There has been several post lately on anchoring over wrecks and some great advice givin. Got any tips on that that havent been addressed?


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Also how about some cheap boat cleaning tips. Your tips are great keep them coming cant wait for the final book.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Anchoring over wrecks and rocks. 

First. When you get to the general area where you will anchor, make a dry run. Drop a buoy and try to anchor up on it. This will let you know how you are going to hang. This info should be good until there is difference in wind and/or current. Second. After you buoy your spot, run up on your anchoring course while watching your depth finder to make darn sure you aren't dropping your anchor in more rubble.

If you aren't "Dead nuts" where you want to be, you can swing your boat from side to side by various means. Changing anchor chocks, using an anchor bridle, moving rudder or engine to one side or the other will definitely have an effect.

I much prefer to anchor with the current whenever possible. You can increase the current's effect on your boat by lowering both trim tabs. You can even "steer" a little by lowering one tab or the other. A5 gallon bucket off one or both stern cleats will add a lot of drag for the current to grab.

Down here, I fish tiny rocks and close isn't good enough. I catch fish because my anchoring is precise.

There are several tips pertaining to anchoring in the book and drawings of how to do it right. I don't want to post them all because I won't be able to sell it if I give it all away.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago, I added some info to a post re: Muriatic Acid. What I said there is how I clean a boat. 

I also add a little corn meal to Simonize Paste Wax when waxing fiberglass. It cleans and helps remove the wax when buffing.


----------

